# Verkaufe 13 Jahre PC Games Sammlung



## timo-sc (24. März 2011)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community,

ich habe mich extra hier für dieses Forum angemeldet, da ich hoffe, hier
jemanden glücklich machen zu können. Denn ich verkaufe schweren Herzens meine
große Sammlung an PC Games Zeitschrifen. Leider werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr
den Raum haben, um sie aufzubewahren. Sie weg zu werfen bringe ich aber einfach
nicht über's Herz, daher hoffe ich, hier einen Interessenten zu finden.

Ich bin ehrlich, die Sammlung ist nicht ganz lückenlos. Hier eine Auflistung der
Magazine und Beilagen:

*Magazine:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1994: nur 12
1995: vollständig
1996: vollständig
1997: vollständig
1998: 07/10/11 fehlen
1999: 09 fehlt
2000: vollständig
2001: vollständig
2002: vollständig
2003: vollständig
2004: vollständig
2005: 02 fehlt
2006: vollständig, plus Sonderheft 01
2007: vollständig
2008: vollständig
2009: 01-05

*Beilagen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1994:
1995: 06/08/10/11
1996: 07-12
1997: vollständig
1998: 06 fehlt
1999: 03 fehlt
2000: vollständig
2001: 02/05 fehlen
2002: vollständig
2003: vollständig
2004: vollständig
2005: vollständig
2006: vollständig
2007: vollständig
2008: vollständig
2009:

*Zur Verfassung der Magazine:*

Besonders die Ausgaben 12/94 und 01/95 sind ein wenig mitgenommen (Seiten lose)
und in einigen wenigen Ausgaben sind ein paar Tipps-Seiten herausgetrennt.

*Zur den Beilagen:*

Zusätzlich zu den aufgelisteten Beilagen habe ich noch einen großen Stapel
weiterer CDs, die jedoch leider nicht mit der entsprechenden Ausgabe beschriftet
sind. Diese sind oben als fehlend aufgezeichnet, es kann jedoch gut sein, dass
sie dennoch vorhanden sind. Diejenigen, die oben aufgelistet sind, sind
definitiv vorhanden.

Ob die ganzen Datenträger nach so langer Zeit noch nutzbar sind, weiß ich nicht,
da ich sie nicht getestet habe.

Wie schon eingangs erwähnt hoffe ich, einen Sammler zu finden, den ich glücklich
machen kann. Wenn ich dabei etwas verdiene, bin ich sicherlich nicht traurig,
schließlich hat mich der Spaß ja auch einiges gekostet. Gebt Eure Gebote einfach
hier im Thread ab.
*
Zum Versand:*

Das sind wirklich viele Magazine! Ich kann diese mit der Post verschicken, es
wird aber sicher nicht billig werden. Besser wird es wahrscheinlich sein, sie
direkt bei mir abzuholen. Meine Adresse gebe ich dann dem Gewinner, meine
Postleitzahl gebe ich aber schon einmal im Voraus, damit Ihr planen könnt:

57076

Danke an alle Interessierten und schöne Grüße!

Timo


----------



## Batze (25. März 2011)

Könntest du eventuell alles mal auf eine Waage stellen um die Kilos zu wissen.

Wegen Versandkosten. Und bei der Post mal nachfragen was das kosten würde.

Wäre im allgemeinen dann interessiert, auch wenn ich selbst sehr viel habe, aber sind ein paar Teile dabei die mir noch fehlen.

Grüßi


----------



## timo-sc (16. Mai 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Könntest du eventuell alles mal auf eine Waage stellen um die Kilos zu wissen.
> 
> Wegen Versandkosten. Und bei der Post mal nachfragen was das kosten würde.
> 
> ...



Hi Batze,

tut mir leid, ich scheine das mit der Benachrichtigung zu diesem Thema verpeilt
zu haben und sehe Deine Nachricht nun erst, da ich Bescheid sagen will, dass ich
die Zeitschriften verkauft habe 

Ich hoffe, Du bist nicht allzu enttäuscht.

Dennoch schöne Grüße und Danke für Dein Interesse!


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2011)

Nönö ist schon ok so.


----------

